# My Latest Addition To My Surf Fishing Equipment



## Ronald H Levine

With this addition to my surf fishing equipment, I'm much closer to my first surf fishing experience.

I've been seriously studying posts on Pierandsurf.com to learn about this new subject to me for my first surf fishing vacation to be productive and fun.

So far I have quite a collection of surf fishing rods, reels and lures, but they remain new and I still haven't decided that I know enough to decide which lines to purchase to be ready. Not knowing, I'll tend to buy a variety to be sure to have good choices with me to be prepared for a variety of different surf fishing on any coast.

This is my latest purchase of surf fishing equipment:

http://www.boatingmag.com/luxury-towing-porsche-cayenne-turbo-s

Being in Utah, it should solve my transportation concerns including beach and sand capabilities which should be excellent because I got all of the best of options including the ones that give it enhanced off road capabilities far beyond stock and more power.

I hope to see some here surf fishing near me on a beach on some coast soon!

Ronald


----------



## Jollymon

Hope it comes with a rust warranty


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Thanks, Jollymon! That's an important consideration. I should get whatever might help and use car washes soon after surf fishing. Suggestions on making it more ready are invited. From reading posts, I'll get a tow strap. Perhaps I'll be able to help someone out as I always like to be helpful.

Ronald


----------



## Guest

A Porsche with a trailer hitch seems blasphemous to me.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

You've type cast Porsche like actors are sometimes type cast into a role. Think of this particular one as a sports utility truck. This Cayenne has more qualities of a truck than the sports car you expect from Porsche and others are more like cars. Porsche has excellent engineers that designed in these advanced capabilities. I drove the Porsche 930 which is as close as you can get to their full race car that is street legal. This Cayenne has all that plus versatility! It's even more like a truck than many of the light duty street only versions of trucks that just look like a truck yet mechanically and by capabilities are more like cars and you certainly wouldn't want one of those on the sand even though it has the recognized appearance of a truck. Things aren't always as they appear.

Ronald


----------



## DaBig2na

Pal, I told you in a previous post, " You are way overthinking it" 
You probably didn't catch in all your studies of reading P&S where just recently I pulled someone about 100 yards back the hard pack of the ramp. The couple and thier Pretty Volvo C70 never got more than a hundred or so yards from it. Just because it's "all-wheel drive" doesn't mean that it's suited for the beach. 

Would a set of Dolce and Gabbana Chest waders be I near your future as well? Or will you choose the Gucci waders instead? I think you will be the model of the latest " fasion statement " on the beach TODAY.. It will be a perfect combination paired with your titanium laser guided sand spikes that you've engineered. I'd love to be there when you race a Pompano down the beach with your high perfomance beach vehicle.


----------



## Jollymon

As long as the Waders match your bag and belt it should be fine, But not before Memorial day or after Labor Day


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Good points that it's not an optimal choice for surf fishing, but it will serve me many other ways like winter driving conditions for ice fishing tournaments and fishing mountain streams and that's just the fishing uses.

Anyway, my point was I'm now a lot closer to being able to go surf fishing because my older vehicle has reliability and performance issues. Further, actually a lot further, I have a much longer drive to a coast than most who are the regulars here.

This vehicle does have an rare optional traction control package that makes it perform well in sand, so I do know very well that most are incapable of functioning on sand. Mine is very different from 99.9% of the other Porsche Cayennes though it is mostly like the one I linked except for that and much more performance features of a variety of sorts.

On surf fishing, I don't know what I'm doing and will have to learn. On this vehicle, I didn't get what you're thinking.

Ronald


----------



## John Smith_inFL

If I ever saw a Porsche stuck on the beach, (or anywhere for that matter).
I would park at a distance, have lunch, and watch the fun show.

just last week, I saw one of those things with a young buck in his 20s
pouring gas into the tank with a one gallon red gas jug where he had RAN OUT OF GAS
right there on the interstate . . . . those people have more $$$$ than common smarts !!!


----------



## Ronald H Levine

BarefootJohnny said:


> . . . . those people have more $$$$ than common smarts !!!


I suppose there is truth to that generalization, but there is irony in that it's not me. I believe I am one of us and I'm certainly not being snobbish. It might even be the other way around. If you knew me you would know that is true. I'm not even wealthy money wise. Rather, I have prioritized the fishing we love by making rather harsh sacrifices in other parts of my life to be able to enjoy what I've been missing in fishing and to make the most of my vacations for fishing.

That's the only thing I don't like about this vehicle. Since others buy such vehicles for prestige and impressions many will get false impressions of the purpose for which I choose this vehicle. To me, it's just the right tool to get me to fishing and hunting destinations and sometimes with a boat.

Have you ever driving been behind a Hummer in a supermarket parking lot going five miles per hour and have it slow to one mile per hour for just a speed bump to not damage their symbol of idolatry that they have know idea of it's design capabilities? 

Well, I'm the opposite of that! I will use it for what it has been engineered to accomplish. This is an off road vehicle with many rare options for that capability to be greatly enhanced. I will use it off road for tougher trails than most jeeps will ever see and it will get scratches from branches and I'll not care. 

For me, this really is really fishing equipment exactly like I presented to take me to some great places, hard or soft water and even distant sea water for surf fishing. It's all about fishing and hunting destinations! 

To me it's capabilities that I WILL USE to (just one of many examples) chase after the boil of bait fish seen in the distance by seeing the sea gulls diving after bait fish that are being fed upon by larger fish. I got the sand traction control capabilities options to drive the beach to surf cast into those boils. The other Cayenne's you see on the highway don't have these enhancement packages. It opens up a world of fishing for me! 

Perhaps think of it as a truck. It will do more than most trucks -- especially the ones that are kept pristine and idol worshiped in driveways with suds and wax and never get a scratch. 

Now I'll get a season pass for Utah State Parks and use it a lot which is something I couldn't do before. 

Ronald


----------



## John Smith_inFL

please post some photos of you and your rig - when - if - you actually do
get off the asphalt and into the brush and into the sand and onto the beach.
that would be a hoot.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Even better, I hope you see in person and we fish together.

Until then here is a YouTube video of the astonishing full capabilities when the optional equipment for sand is chosen:

Please note that like with trucks there is quite a range of performance capabilities depending upon differentials, four wheel drive, etcetera. Similarly, most of the Cayennes you see on the highway are mostly for the highwway and don't have the sand performance you will see in this video. 

Based on seeing such performance on the extreme slopes in dunes of loose sand the flat sands of a beach will be no challenge at all, so my tow strap might only be used to help out trucks stuck in the sand.

Enjoy:

Porsche Cayenne Playing In Sand - YouTube

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h5nNEKLc3Ko

Ronald


----------



## Benji

You should lift it too. Needs at least 35"s to look right.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Well, actually it already has that because with the press of a button it goes up for greater ground clearance for rough terrain or fording water and then back down for low center of gravity for stability in cornering.

What you saw in the video was a midrange ground clearance just to clear the dunes. But, as you saw, the traction control works so well that it's not sinking into the sand at all because as the wheels spin, it moves and quite well.

There are other videos where they far outperform conventional off road vehicles, but I picked this one because it answers the question of performance on flat beach sand by showing awesome performance on extraordinary slopes in loose dune sand with race winning capability without any modifications. Besides, it's wheels and tires work well on the highway, too.

You're right in comparing it to a truck in that it has the payload of a 3/4 ton truck and a good percentage of it's towing capacity.

Sure there are those who think they have that capability just because their street car says all wheel drive, but we see the differences and we see them get stuck.

I know what I'm doing on the selection of this car for the features I will actually be using, so it is practical for me and even more practical in that I've been a Porsche mechanic albeit a long time ago with the 935 and a lot has changed in technology. I appreciate the engineering excellence and quality which hasn't changed as they mostly win the races both on road and off road.

Still, I'm not really into cars. I've made them perform for customers long ago, but now I'm just looking at what it can do for me like in what pertains to this group, it will allow me to have very comfortable driving experiences on making long trips from Utah seem short and then having a vehicle for the beach sand when I get there and do both with reliability.

Ronald


----------



## Schick702

I have seen plenty of new cayennes on the beach and they did really well. Better than most 4x4s. As long as they had the ground clearance. Just remember not all "all wheel drives" are created equally.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Exactly! Yes, even among Cayennes "not all "all wheel drives" are created equally" which is a tougher distinction to make because Cayennes mostly look identical on the outside. But, it's the optional choices that makes the sand traction either amazing or just ordinary. Mine has a very rare combination of all of the best of extras that makes it race worthy in both dunes, and the track. It has the full packages including the handling and safety enhancements for the racing sports.

The confusion comes from all of the versions of Cayennes looking identical from the outside. There's a video ,of a Cayenne driver having a hard time in beach sand. But, I suspect his obvious lack of patience included not reading the owners manual to know he should lock differentials provided he had that equipment package.

It's ground clearance is variable both automatically adapting to driving conditions and with manual control. It can get considerable ground clearance, but it's rarely seen that way because that's selected usually only for the moment of fording water or rough terrain because with the traction control for driving on sand, it won't sink in. 

I really did buy it as fishing equipment and that's the nature of my purpose for posting here that I got it. It's a major breakthrough for me in making many types of fishing more accessible to me as I look with great eagerness to my first surf fishing vacation. I want to do it right, learn right, have a productive first experience and a lot of fun!

Now that the transportation obstacle has been solved, my next major obstacle to overcome to do it well is to learn a lot more about surf fishing and get good advice on where to go and when and much more and even still, I'll probably do best by getting an experienced guide.

Besides, I still need to learn surf casting technique. A guide makes sense for me. Otherwise, those who don't get to laugh at my vehicle getting stuck in sand would be able to laugh at my attempts at surf casting. But, I'll learn.

Ronald


----------



## Guest

Ronald H Levine said:


> It's ground clearance is variable both automatically adapting to driving conditions and with manual control. It can get considerable ground clearance, but it's rarely seen that way because that's selected usually only for the moment of fording water or rough terrain because with the traction control for driving on sand, it won't sink in.
> 
> Ronald


I got a good laugh out of this video.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

*New challenge (and question) on driving on beach sand.*

I've been driving my ice fishing / surf fishing vehicle for a month now and letting my friends drive it, too. It's like a rocket! On a Jeep trail, it did well. It will be very comfortable driving it to a coast from Utah, but friends here in Utah are telling me there are no beaches where driving on them are permitted. But, how would they know! We're nowhere near a beach!

Obviously, there are beaches to drive on by the posts here.

Is there a book or directory of all of the various beaches in our United States where driving is permitted with information on the local rules, required permits, permits for those from out of their state, various restrictions of days or hours or speed, (still looking for a highway that allows driving over 180 MPH) and camping, fires and etcetera?

I still need to pick a destination for my first surf fishing adventure! Suggestions on locations and referral to a guide are invited and will be appreciated.

Ronald


----------



## George Gravier

Lets see a pic


----------



## Ronald H Levine




----------



## AbuMike

Is it 4x4 or AWD???


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Schick702 (above) said it well:

"I have seen plenty of new cayennes on the beach and they did really well. Better than most 4x4s. As long as they had the ground clearance. Just remember not all "all wheel drives" are created equally."

Ronald: It instantly adapts to driving conditions. On the racetrack, it negates any characteristics of oversteer and under steer by using active torque and braking distribution including all aspects of roll, suspension and road handling management. On off road, water, sand, snow, rough terrain, rock crawling with Jeeps and Range Rovers, not all wheels contacting or whatever, each wheel is individually controlled by engineered decisions of road handling optimization in all aspects including individual wheel braking that is in the programming of the computer that is making instantaneous decisions of optimization of multiple parameters far beyond the ability of the best of race car drivers. Then there's manual selections of ground clearance, shock and terrain characteristics at the push of a button. Cayenne's can have additional factory options in multiple categories of performance, traction, handling, comfort and safety and this one has them all. -- Ronald 

OR as succinctly said by Schick702: "Just remember not all "all wheel drives" are created equally."

Here's how Porsche describes it:

http://www.porsche.com/international/models/cayenne/cayenne/drive/porsche-traction-management-ptm/

"Porsche Traction Management (PTM)

PTM comprises an active all-wheel drive system with an electronically variable, map-controlled multi-plate clutch, automatic brake differential (ABD) and anti-slip regulation (ASR).
The electronically controlled multi-plate clutch helps to ensure optimum distribution of force between the permanently driven rear axle and the front axle. The driving conditions are continuously monitored to enable the system to respond to a variety of situations. During cornering, the required level of engine torque is distributed to the front wheels to provide excellent lateral stability. The result: perfect distribution of drive torque at all times."

http://www.porsche.com/international/models/cayenne/cayenne/chassis/off-road/

Off-road capability

Using the main off-road control on the centre console, you can select one of up to three modes (depending on the model) for improving the off-road capability or revert the setting to normal road driving. In Off-road Mode 1, the maps for all relevant systems, e.g. ABS, are adapted to provide optimum traction. In addition, High Level 1 is selected on vehicles featuring air suspension with PASM. The air suspension can also be raised further to High Level II to increase the approach/departure angle and wading depth.
Off-road Mode 2 ensures even greater traction on difficult terrain* by fully locking the multi-plate clutch. The electronically controlled variable rear differential on the optional Porsche Torque Vectoring Plus (PTV Plus)* is integrated within the all-wheel drive system and can be fully locked in Off-road Mode 3.
* Available on the Cayenne, Cayenne S, Cayenne S Diesel, Cayenne GTS, Cayenne Turbo and Cayenne Turbo S.


----------



## George Gravier

How you gonna fit that 23 foot surf rod in there?


----------



## Ronald H Levine

23 / 4 = 5 foot 9 inches. It's a four piece rod.


----------



## spydermn

They did have a badass version for offroad use. It was called the Off Road Tech Package or the Transsyberia Package (Road & Track Review)


----------



## Ronald H Levine

I have the exact same options added to mine as the ones that won first, second and third in that off road race across Russia. This is the vehicle that beats Range Rover yet most people don't know it as being that off road capable plus it's a race car on the track, too.

Yesterday, a kid at the local fishing pond said for me to go fast. I said you go fast and let him drive it. He's probably still talking about that.

Ronald


----------



## mdsurffishing




----------



## animalbarrie

Ummmmm? Pics?


----------



## Ronald H Levine

On the first page of this, we have pictures in a magazine article, manufacturer specifications, YouTube videos and my photograph which identifies both which version I have and even the license plate.

But, sure, I'll gladly accommodate your request. What would you like a picture to feature?

This coming weekend I'll likely have it fishing at a Utah State Park with beautiful scenery.

The brevity of the last two posts leave me at a loss to understand what is begin commented upon or what is being asked. Perhaps it's because I'm not part of the texting culture that communicates with similar brevity, so I need a little more information.

Ronald


----------



## mdsurffishing

Ronald H Levine said:


> On the first page of this, we have pictures in a magazine article, manufacturer specifications, YouTube videos and my photograph which identifies both which version I have and even the license plate.
> 
> But, sure, I'll gladly accommodate your request. What would you like a picture to feature?
> 
> This coming weekend I'll likely have it fishing at a Utah State Park with beautiful scenery.
> 
> The brevity of the last two posts leave me at a loss to understand what is begin commented upon or what is being asked. Perhaps it's because I'm not part of the texting culture that communicates with similar brevity, so I need a little more information.
> 
> Ronald


Just a little advice, don't pickup strange kids in your vehicle, you'll get put on a list.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

I had some fishing fun Saturday. Our local fishing group took a large group of disabled veterans fishing for them to have fun and to show them we appreciate them. Mostly it was trolling for Kokanee Salmon at depth in a reservoir. I hosted a smaller group that preferred shore fishing. The picture is a disabled veteran having a great time. I like variety in fishing and want to learn many styles. Yesterday, I caught those fish on ultralight spinning gear using three pound test Nano line which isn't clear yet largely ignored by fish perhaps because it's so thin. That was mostly new for me. Surf fishing will be new for me. It was a pleasure driving to fishing locations and I can see my new vehicle will also be a pleasure to drive to a coast once I figure out where and when I should go. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Hikes run

Our vets don't get enough credit, well done sir.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

I've had a few adventures with this vehicle already that is oddly much more capable of off road challenges than it's appearance would suggest. I recently named it after the viral YouTube video: "Honey Badger Don't Care" because it has earned that reputation. 

I went standup paddle boarding with a recreational group of mostly women. I recently bought a Utah State Parks annual pass, so I filled up my car with girls to save them the mountain road driving and the $9 entry fee. I inadvertently passed up my exit and pulled over onto the shoulder past it where we saw the exit road climbing to our right with a very steep embankment that is not meant for any car to climb nor would I suspect any would even try. I announced "Honey Badger Don't Care," turned and went straight up the steep incline. For a couple seconds all we could see out of the windshield was the sky and then we were on our desired exit road. Our conversation resumed without mention of that odd climb perhaps because of my mannerism that it was nothing special for the Honey Badger.

The tires are quite wide, so that will help for beach sand.

I'm getting new wheels with winter tires for ice fishing this coming season and I'm looking forward to my first surf fishing vacation once I figure out what season and what coast or hire a guide who can hopefully coach me into achieving surf casting proficiency.

If any of our group wants to invite me to surf fish with them then, please let me know with plenty of advance notice for me to arrange with my work to be able to take some vacation time.

Ronald


----------



## Ronald H Levine

My Latest Addition To My Surf Fishing Equipment this time are sand tires that I bought on a Black Friday sale. I bought snow tires and the sale was so good that I chose to order my sand tires while the sale was still going. I just tried them for two days and they have excellent traction on dry pavement. Their huge footprints will compact the sand without it flowing out from under them for optimum loose beach sand traction. I bought extra wheels for all the different tires for quick changes for the various conditions. My sand tires are not for wet traction and the opposite of what is needed for snow, so I just switched wheels to use my new snow tires tomorrow because we will have some light snow tonight. Then we'll have some sunny Utah days, so I'll put those away for harsher winter off road conditions for my ice fishing. With the addition of sand tires and their own set of wheels, now I'm more prepared for my first surf fishing vacation. I hope to find a guide (perhaps among this fine group?) to teach me and also coach me to distance casting proficiency and make some knowledge and experience based choices on what time of year and which coast to target a good choice of fish on beaches we can drive. That guide will likely be my best investment in surf fishing.

I also found a better video that might give some insight into if this vehicle will be good in beach sand:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_EwADV0NRU

Skip to 1 minute 50 seconds into the video to see it's sand driving capabilities and that's with street tires.

Ronald


----------



## wannabeangler

DaBig2na said:


> Pal, I told you in a previous post, " You are way overthinking it"
> You probably didn't catch in all your studies of reading P&S where just recently I pulled someone about 100 yards back the hard pack of the ramp. The couple and thier Pretty Volvo C70 never got more than a hundred or so yards from it. Just because it's "all-wheel drive" doesn't mean that it's suited for the beach.
> 
> Would a set of Dolce and Gabbana Chest waders be I near your future as well? Or will you choose the Gucci waders instead? I think you will be the model of the latest " fasion statement " on the beach TODAY.. It will be a perfect combination paired with your titanium laser guided sand spikes that you've engineered. I'd love to be there when you race a Pompano down the beach with your high perfomance beach vehicle.


I did the same to a pompous ass NY'er in his Outback...lol. I passed him at the beginning of my day and pulled him out at the end. He told me in the morning that the Outback was more capable than my full size Ram. What an awesome laugh to end an awesome day!


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Jollymon said:


> Hope it comes with a rust warranty


Merry Christmas, all! I gave some thought to Jollymon's point of subjecting a fine car to sea salt of the beach and finally have an answer. Though I'm fine with doing it anyway and I did find out the car has excellent undercoating and rust mitigation, I know it will still get some rust. Besides, scratches certainly haven't inhibited my off-road use. No point in having those capabilities without using them and I do. But, in searching for some extra wheels for my sand tires, I bought myself a Christmas present. It seems wheels are expensive for it, but I got a good deal on some used wheels that not only saved me money, but were attached to a used Porsche Cayenne and the one with the big engine. That way, I'll keep the rust off of my nicer one by using this one for surf fishing vacations. Besides, it doesn't need the full twin turbo power for the 25 MPH speed limits on beaches, but it does have the off-road traction packages. As for the rust considerations, the price of new wheels were $5500 and the price for this used 2004 car with used wheels was only $5000 and it only needed new front suspension parts. It should be an ideal choice for the beach and for all the criticism on wealth, this car is much less expensive than the vehicles used by most on this forum. I'll make a rod holder for it to go into it's trailer hitch.


----------



## hunter1

Not a good choice for the beach. Get a 4 x 4 pickup, A Jeep. But if you can afford that, then you have a lot of money to get towed off the beach when you get stuck and you will. just pray there are good People with truck that have a real 4 X 4 system to tow you out. OOps I see you already bought it. Good luck you will need it. If you ever make to A.I. or theDelaware beaches, I'm in a black jeep. I'll pull you out.opcorn:


----------



## spydermn

Ronald: (I may have missed it) have you had it in the soft sand? a friend of mine has been looking at one for years. 98% of his driving is on road but does surf fish. he was wondering.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

spydermn said:


> Ronald: (I may have missed it) have you had it in the soft sand? a friend of mine has been looking at one for years. 98% of his driving is on road but does surf fish. he was wondering.


Spydermn, My post on 12/4/17 has a link of exactly the same year and model as mine preforming well in wind blown sand dunes. But, no, I haven't had it in sand yet. It's ice fishing season here and it performs amazingly well on ice.

Ronald


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Oops! I experienced a total loss of traction. The best tires made no difference! I knew this, but was so far away from thinking it because this much power is new to me. I was stopped and looking at a steep uphill curve fifty feet in front of me. I gave it full acceleration and attempted to make a very necessary turn at the top of the hill. There is zero traction when airborne! Fortunately, the wheels touched the ground just in time and then it was able to make a very forceful turn. I wasn't thinking I could be in the air in just fifty feet!

Ronald


----------



## mdsurffishing

WOW, now this car flies. Next it will be a submersible!


----------



## Jollymon

mdsurffishing said:


> WOW, now this car flies. Next it will be a submersible!


das Boot Auto or would it be U Boot Auto


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Not quite submersible, but in one of the earlier videos posted, it fords through water at two feet depth. The doors are triple sealed and not a drop gets in.

Yep, it does fly! What a deal! But, unlike regular aircraft, there's no provision for steering once airborne. It was a turn I was previously taking fast from the other direction many times with a turn at the bottom of an incline, so that was a compression and you could feel the G forces and it takes the turn forcefully and well. The other way is dangerous going fast, so I won't combine a rise with a necessary turn anymore. It launches it into the air! 

Ronald


----------



## mdsurffishing

Jollymon said:


> das Boot Auto or would it be U Boot Auto


Nice, it's the U-1206


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Next step in preparation for my first surf fishing vacation is to find a surf fishing guide who can help me select the coast, the season, the location, the targeted species and coach me to be proficient at surf casting. Recommendations are invited.

Ronald


----------



## Jollymon

mdsurffishing said:


> Nice, it's the U-1206


Both were German Engineering


----------



## DaBig2na

Ronald H Levine said:


> Next step in preparation for my first surf fishing vacation is to find a surf fishing guide who can help me select the coast, the season, the location, the targeted species and coach me to be proficient at surf casting. Recommendations are invited.
> 
> Ronald


I know a guy but he ain't gonna be cheap! I'm not sure if he'd want to be seen in a Porsche Cayenne with big sand tires....
Probaly looking at 200.00 a day plus all expenses... Casting lessons will be extra


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Thanks, DaBig2na!

[email protected]

Ronald


----------



## Garboman

DaBig2na said:


> I know a guy but he ain't gonna be cheap! I'm not sure if he'd want to be seen in a Porsche Cayenne with big sand tires....
> Probaly looking at 200.00 a day plus all expenses... Casting lessons will be extra


I am thinking about getting a Cayenne Turbo, likely a 2004-2008 model, they seem to in the $9000-$17,000 range. Certainly not a newer $$$ model. Need to do more research to find out what components typically wear out and when. Seems like if you take it to a Porsche Dealership for major repair, the costs are significant.

Mostly will use it going from 0-50 MPH in between stoplights on the bypass road and for doing 25 MPH on the Beach Road and hauling a few 2 piece heavers to the Point, during times of the year when Monster Trucks are not digging 2 foot ruts everywhere they can spin their tires.

Long time ago before it was necessary for beach drivers to have F350's with 600 HP Turbocharged Diesel Engine and 9 inch lifts with 38" tires, some folks on the OBX used 2 wheel drive cars to get around on the beach. Pretty sure these cars had full-time locked differentials in the rear, as this was before Posi-Traction hit the streets.

Would like to keep the Cayenne in Stealth mode as in no roof rack and no cooler rack, something that has all the appearance of a Tourist who just discovered the OBX and bought a beach driving pass on a whim. Looks kind of like a Honda Pilot but with 500 HP which one needs at times Likely it will be no difference on the beach from my Grand Cherokee.

If the rear differential is locked, and you are aired down low, it should be okay....as long as you do not try dicey spots like the Narrows on a Holiday Weekend.


----------



## DANtheJDMan

Ronald,

Don't take this the abuse in a bad way. Just because you don't have a 78 Ford F150 4x4 that you can throw a cat threw the holes rusted in the box does not mean you don't have a vehicle that will go through the sand.
I remember back in the old days. I was on the south point at Ocracoke 1984 with my little 1980 Chevy Luv 4x4 and I thought I ruled the sand. 

Then I heard this weird engine sound and it was a Renault Le Car two wheel drive front wheel drive car with 4 long haired NC beach monkeys in it. I was a Marine stationed at Cherry Point and back in the early 80s it was either you had short hair or you were not in the military. 

They drove on by like they had done this a hundred times. 

The big thing is weight on the beach. Air your tires down and you have a bigger foot print and that means less weight per square inch. That Chevy Luv only weighed 1800 lbs with a screaming 1800 cc engine with 85 hp.

Make it so all 4 wheels have power going to them and you have a beach buggy. 

You live a crap long way from the beach and feeding the tank on even a diesel 4x4 is 10-15 mpg. High cost 60K + and high weight Need even bigger tires. 

You may have a cheaper ride that does better in sand. 

Enjoy fishing and if you do get stuck prepare for lots of on lookers and keep a sense of humor. Everybody gets stuck sometime. 

DAN


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Thanks, Dan! 

What can anyone really judge about a person by an automobile? 

I've met many people who at first sight of one facet of my life will make a foolish comment like I'm one of those. I'm quite diverse. 

The vehicle to me is just a tool and as tools go, it's good to have some variety to be able to use the proper tool. My other vehicle actually is that 1978 Ford though a 1 ton and only two wheel drive. It's excellent for hauling machinery and moving things. It would be odd to compare my Porsche to that, as from all of it's brother and sister Porsches on the road, it's thought of as a highway car and not an off road vehicle. But, it's an oddity in that it is a truck. I went to AutoZone to buy Mobil 1 oil and a filter for it and Cayenne didn't come up under Porsche cars. Surprisingly, just below that was *"Porsche Truck."* Yep, they call it a truck! It looks like a car. But, each tire on mine is rated at 2800 pound load capacity and the payload capacity is a self-leveling 3/4 tons! That's more than the truck or Jeep Hunter1 recommended for me.

Looking at the technical details, the front suspension is huge and heavy (I've picked up the forged high strength steel components and they are heavy!) and built to take massive power to hit hard impacts of rough off road and it needs the heavy rating on the tires to withstand those impacts.

Contrast the "rock crawlers" of that sport which is popular here in Utah and particularly in Moab, Utah where they take it to extremes where it is a slow sport of great suspension articulation, but it is slow and actually "crawling." 

Mine has both. It has gear motor compensated torsion to prevent body roll on the track, yet it has release at the touch of a button that allows full independent extreme articulation of wheels.

I've been hitting bumps hard and faster than the crawlers would dare or they would damage equipment. A friend was a rock crawler. He was a welder and fabricator and proud of his Jeep because over the many years and component failures, he replaced every failed part with redesigned parts of his own making and specialty aftermarket endurance parts to finally give it reliability.

In sharp contrast, this Porsche has mostly all of the potential for failures designed out by superior engineering and materials. It's trailer hauling capacity is 7,716 pounds which is good for us fishermen as I posted the article from Boating magazine in my first post on this topic here:

https://www.boatingmag.com/luxury-towing-porsche-cayenne-turbo-s

With those specifications, is it a truck?

Hunter1 suggests a truck or a Jeep for me. This video compares Jeep to my choice:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EJjpLWQdixo

But, that video is just words and specifications that theoretically means it should perform well. But, what counts in the real world is proof. Can it hold up to take the harshness of racing and beat all of the competition?

In this video lessor versions of my "Honey Badger Don't Care" wins first, second and third place in an interestingly grueling endurance rally that tests abilities and toughness on multiple terrains over great distance. Though it equally seems to be a test of the skills of drivers, it's interesting that this Porsche "truck" was a most popular choice.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q4TA_d6F3ww

Like I said: "It's a tool to me." But, it sure is a waste for those who use quality capable vehicles as driveway adornments for status. Garboman and I can benefit from those people not stressing them and selling them used and in excellent condition for a bargain price and then use them for what they are really designed to accomplish. That doesn't make us status seekers. It makes us fun and adventure seekers. That's what surf fishing will be to me. This "truck" is just a tool to make my surf fishing fun adventures instead of nightmares and will actually save money over expensive troubles that hold us back from surf fishing. As stated in the title I chose for this topic, it is "My Surf Fishing Equipment" though it's proven worthy for off-roading fun and surf fishing and even economical if you consider it's traction in winter driving conditions and extra control and capabilities to better avoid collisions with the plethora of bad drivers, distracted drivers, drunk drivers and poorly maintained vehicles and even just random chance of things going wrong in routine driving. Besides, avoiding collisions is not just an economic consideration as lives are precious and mangled bodies in pain is also best avoid. Other than that, it's a pleasure to drive and especially since I will "vote with my dollars" by not giving the airlines my money to not support an industry that has government getting the Sheeple to accept as routine author authoritarian intrusiveness and abuse. 

Back to who am I by looking at a vehicle. Consider why I chose this vehicle rather than a stereotype of owners. What does it mean that I also drive that 1978 van with holes not yet big enough for a cat to get though?

Garboman would be making a good choice, if he buys a used one of these "Porsche Trucks" carefully. The downside could be the high cost for parts and service, but I've been a mechanic of Ford and Porsche and can do the work myself. Interestingly, from a preparedness prospective, those two manufacturers stand apart from the rest in that both own their own electromagnetic pulse testing facilities.

Today, we finally got some winter with 5 inches of snow. I was driving in it and it lives up to the nickname I gave it: "Honey Badger Don't Care."

Of course, additional credit goes to Blizzak tires which are optomised for freezing temperatures and ice and snow.

Regarding tire optimization, interestingly, in the videos I posted of it preforming well in sand dunes and doing what pickup trucks can't, the narration states they are running way less than optimal tires: "... after letting about half the air out of street tires ..." With the power and traction control it has, the performance will be far greater wen combined with my new sand tires I have already mounted on a third set of wheels. They are not only very wide, but have a special soft sidewall design to tolerate the great flexing of very low air pressure without fatigue damage to have a huge flat footprint that distributes the weight evenly over a lot more square inches to float on top of the loose sand and not be sinking in making ruts that waste power to be constantly climbing out from digging in.

Ronald


----------



## Garboman

mdsurffishing said:


> Just a little advice, don't pickup strange kids in your vehicle, you'll get put on a list.


This is excellent advice, actually the best on this thread, no sense spending time on a misunderstanding handing out soap to Bubba and his Crew in the Showers at Utah State.

For some reason this thread made me think back to my childhood growing up in what is now termed Silicon Valley in the 1950's. Back then my normal attire was a striped tee shirt, a hooded cotton sweatshirt for when it was cold and Levis. This is still my attire when I am out of the office, with the exception that stripes are no longer in style and the sweatshirts now come from China and the Company that at one time manufactured most of the sweatshirts in the US in Martinsville Virginia is now out of business.

I was a swimmer beginning at age 4 during my time in Palo Alto, when I was perhaps 5 or 6 years old when my Mother enrolled me in a Gymnastics class, which included a Trampoline. My first day at the Gym, bouncing happily away on the trampoline I soon found my self beset upon and incessantly ridiculed by two of my classmates for wearing a swimsuit to class instead of proper gym shorts. For what ever reason that day I was so ashamed of my swimsuit, and being laughed at by my peers that for many years I always took great pains to wear the proper clothes, to say the proper things, to fit in. To be part of the Group, essentially I became a follower that day at the YMCA.

Fast forward 50 plus years and I find myself in a different position in life, I no longer care so much what the others think, especially when it comes to fishing. As long as I can competitively fish (Drum) then I will trudge on, as soon as I am unable to fish at a high level (which may be not that many more years in my future) I will quit and take up Pompano fishing with Fleas or become a Spec Specialist, with Gulp and Mirrolures.

Where am I going with this?

In forty years of Driving OBX beaches I have never seen a Cayenne Turbo on the beach, likely no one commenting on this thread has, for the most part Porsche Cayenne Turbos spend their days on the highway, resting in temp controlled garages or going to the Mall, being piloted by High-End Soccer Moms, or Salesmen needing to impress Clients with their great wealth. 

Certainly not the equipment a properly outfitted Beach Person would choose or be seen in, which is why they take the stance that Turbos with locking rear and mid differentials and 20 inch low profile tires will not work on the perilous beaches of the OBX.

To Mr. Levine if you come to the OBX, keep out of wet brown gravel by the water's edge on an incoming tide and you will do just fine.....


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Garboman said:


> ... I no longer care so much what the others think, especially when it comes to fishing. As long as I can competitively fish (Drum) ...


Great to have learned that! Most people will never learn it and it becomes ingrained into their self-limiting personalities. They think they can see other peoples problems when the reality is they can't even see their own problem.

I do what works well.

I'm a survivalist and very politically active. There's lots of peer pressure in the battle for our gun rights. Many back down from it upon being called a name like this one that is so successful: "Ooooooooooooow a Tin Foil Hat Wearing Conspiracy Theorist."

They're weak people. Both the ones who use that and the ones who back down because of it.

I do what works on the job, too. I design and build things (that work well the first time), but more on previous jobs I've repaired things that others failed. Particularly, in automotive repair which I did briefly, it was surprising that lifelong mechanics would replace the most common part that fails first and then go down the list, based on experience, replacing more parts until it works. The reality is it was only the last part they replaced that it really needed, but the customer is also charged for time and labor for all the previous parts that didn't solve the problem. In sharp contrast, I replaced only the part that was the problem and did that as the only thing I did and the customer doesn't get charged for all of those trial and errors that didn't work because I'm willing to look at what works and what doesn't as opposed to what's most commonly wrong though that works most of the time. Yep, the others were mechanics with a lifetime of experience and I was much newer at it, but I had insights and advantages from being a machinist and an electronic designer with logic and diagnostic skills.

I design and build automated equipment for industry and military, so I've learned to appreciate good design when I see it. There is a lot of getting by with less quality in the automotive industry such that high quality that is reduced in cost by being used is a better value in function, performance and reliability and particularly for those who do their own repair and maintenance and don't need that new car warrantee.

Now I'm about to do something I've never done before -- surf fishing. IF I lived on a coast to be able to do it often, I would have the advantages of trial and error and eventually gain some good knowledge and skills. But, I appreciate the differences between what's common and what can be learned from a guide and distance casting coach.

I take it seriously. It's not just a pastime to me. Surf fishing skills are valuable preparedness for the harsh times to come particularly since my preparedness style will be sea based mobility by sailboat. I have many well developed fishing skills including deep sea fishing and it is fitting to include surf fishing and be able to do it well which is why there are some oddities like seeking a guide, choosing sturdy equipment that can handle the occasional big fish and have a reliable life expectancy and picking surf fishing when I'm in Utah.

In conclusion, I go with what works and caring what others think is generally foolishness in contrast to what works. Half of our voting population is trying to vote away what worked and has been tested and proven and has given us unprecedented prosperity and strength that no nation has the might to take it away by force yet these fools want to vote it away. They are weak and bend to the peer pressure and ridicule of their groups to have faith and beliefs in things that don't exist, have never existed and can not exist.

It gets personal, ridicule and peer pressure regarding choice of my surf fishing vehicle, but actually works in my favor because I enjoy fishing with others who are very good fishermen and learning from them and it's best to fish with people you like where friendships can be created, so I've been using the ridicule to sneak in the otherwise off topic subject of me, my nature, my politics, what motivates me. That way, as I participate here and learn from reading the posts of the fine people here, I will also learn those I might most enjoy fishing with enough to drive a couple thousand miles or more to get there. I've watched the invitations to social get togethers and, other than distance, would want to come and meet the people of the posts I've been reading. My friendship is the most valuable thing I have to give, so using this opportunity to be known a little better that oddly came out of the choice of a car serves to facilitate us finding out who to fish with which is an important aspect of surf fishing enjoyment. 

Reference 1: The book: "The Five Thousand Year Leap." 

Reference 2: See the decal I put on the back of my traction on loose beach sand vehicle that works over and over again with race tested and proven winning performance and reliability in the most extreme of challenges.

Reference 3: Quote from the movie Cobra: 
"Marion Cobretti.
Is that really your name?
Gonzales talks too much, doesn't he?
It's not so bad.
It's kind of tough growing up with.
-I like it.
-Do you?
I always wanted to have
a tougher one myself.
You know, a little harder name.
Like what?
Alice."
Read more: https://www.springfieldspringfield.co.uk/movie_script.php?movie=cobra

Ronald


----------



## NC KingFisher

If your repair guy is throwing parts, you have a parts changer


----------



## Ronald H Levine

NC KingFisher said:


> If your repair guy is throwing parts, you have a parts changer


Exactly! It's more common than most people would think.

The lifelong experienced mechanics were playing a trick on me after deciding I was just lucky in asking for just the exact part that was needed even though it wasn't a likely part to be needed. I came back in asking for a next job. They laughed saying I gave up. One said he hears a car running out there. Another goes to the window and looks both ways and says there's no car out there. I said, sure there is -- the one right in front of you -- the one you assigned for me to repair. They all argued with each other: ... well something is running out there ... can't be that car -- it needs a new computer to run and they are backordered from the factory and none are available for weeks! Finally, one goes outside, comes back in and reports it is that car that's running. No one believes it and each take a turn to go out to see for themselves. Each time believing they are just pranking as that car "can't" be running. Well at least not until each saw for themselves. Finally, they asked me how I got a replacement computer. I pulled out of my pocket a burnt transistor and said that was the problem with a computer output, so I replaced it with a much more stout transistor and said it will never have that problem again. One exclaimed: "Who replaces transistors!" I said: I do.

Ronald


----------



## DaBig2na

I'm just waning to Kronos when he is going to be three with his 17 ft surf rod sitting in his laser cut titanium surf spikes. Waiting for that prized citation pompano to give it a whirl. The sand itired Porche Cayenne is just a bonus. One last thing Ronald
You are not applowed to drive in the dunes. The speed limit is 20 mph, so I'm not sure when the turbo is gonna kick in during your rides on the beachs


----------



## Ronald H Levine

DaBig2na, Great point!

The special tires for sand will mean it's on the surface of the sand and not sinking in and not making ruts, so it's going to use even less power and likely not even go into the lower gears. That's in contrast to other vehicles using a lot of power to constantly climb up as they push the loose sand down and aside. What I really get from this particular powerful version are the best of the off road options that are available for it and it has the best of them which gives it the traction control to perform well in sand and more. But, you're correct that the power will not be needed unless necessary to get away from the mythological Greek god Cronos jealous of it's power. Other than that, what use is that power on the beach except for pulling out all of the stuck Jeeps that figure they should be able to follow in places that only the "Honey Badger Don't Care" can go without sinking in and getting stuck 

Ronald 

Reference:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8jgLDK7HU4

https://en.oxforddictionaries.com/definition/us/Cronus


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Oops, these are the better Honey Badger links I meant to post:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0wi7Ugct1w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoAWv7QhlZI

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4r7wHMg5Yjg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvlalDNxccw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yUncUV4SJo


----------



## DaBig2na

*

SMH*


----------



## Ronald H Levine

*rhl*


----------



## mdsurffishing

The problem you will have is ground clearance, most D.A.'s on the OSV refuse to air down making deep ruts that bottom out SUV's either spinning their wheels or dragging the whole undercarriage and oil pan through the sand, shells, logs, roots ect... Also I notice this doesn't come with front tow hooks, and unless you plan on being drug out ass first till you reach pavement you will need them or the front fascia will get destroyed if and when you get towed. but the point is if you only plan to go surf fishing a handful of times you should be fine if you go with someone, but if you plan on having a capable surf vehicle you headed the wrong direction, keep this vehicle for everything else but get something more practice for the beach.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

mssurffishing,

I know you mean well, but I suppose that's a first impression from a glance and there is a LOT of information you must have missed that I posted and particularly in the links.

Perhaps, you don't need to check out the links with your confidence in the comments of your fellow surf fishermen skeptical even though they have never seen one like this on the beach.

But, then we are in the era of Consensus Science. Give Al Gore all your money to protect us from global warming!

At the push of a button, ground clearance goes up. Did you see the YouTube comparison of it to Jeep?

If ground clearance is the only reason that you believe it is a poor choice, then that's no problem. If it were, it wouldn't have repeatedly won all those off road races against all competition.

Really? You think it can win all of those races with low ground clearance! Watch the off-road race video. Just scroll up. It's there. Just a click away!

There were huge ruts and MUCH worse! You've been seeing the low clearance it goes to when on the highway or on the track at high speed. The videos are fun to watch. Scroll up, click videos. It's fun watching them. One of the videos shows it raising up with the high level selected.

Ronald


----------



## mdsurffishing

Thanks Ronald, I didn't miss anything.opcorn:


----------



## Ronald H Levine

mdsurffishing and group,

Regarding: "Also I notice this doesn't come with front tow hooks ..."

Great point! I agree in that I also wouldn't consider anything an off road vehicle unless it did have front tow hooks.

Look very close for tiny outlines of rectangles. There are two in front and two in the rear. They're covers for the attachment points for big heavy duty tow hooks that are stored in the spare tire compartment.

I briefly tried to find a YouTube video on it because it's too dark for me to take good photographs of it, but I did find these interesting videos on how much it can tow:

But, likely they will never be needed to tow me out unless it is that wet gravel in the incoming tide challenge. I'll take the risk. What odds are people going to give on sporting bets?

Take a look at what I found on it's towing capability that's way beyond it's rating and a documented world record:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZCv3JCYYs8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9ThYPBQ7NA

I also found there are aftermarket products that use the tow hook attachment points:

Here is a bicycle rack that uses them, so you can see there are tow hook attachment points:

http://www.kroads.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=50

AND just to incense DaBig2na, I like that concept, so I might water jet out some titanium  for a frame to mount surf rod holders and an ice chest and fishing gear compartment.

I'm glad you called this to my attention because I was previously going to use the trailer hitch mount for that. But, I like the tow hitch mounting concept much better because it secures in two points solidly without vibration and best of all, there are another two tow hook mounts in front for me to mount the surf rod holder there and have a bicycle mount in back and still have multiple places to attach a tow strap for what? -- To pull out stuck Jeeps that figure they can follow me thinking I have less traction!

Ronald


----------



## SloppyTilapia

Dave?


----------



## Jollymon

SloppyTilapia said:


> Dave?


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## mdsurffishing

Jollymon said:


> Was thinking the same thing


you guy's beat me to it


----------



## Ronald H Levine

*I'm Ronald H Levine *

My request to this group to help me contact a surf fishing guide is sincere. My email address is my full and real name. I posted it right here in our group in thanking DaBig2na for responding that he knows a surf fishing guide. My posting of my real name and email address is an invitation to be contacted by a surf fishing guide.

I value credibility here and everywhere and particularly regarding being very politically active, so I don't use pseudonyms nor anonymity and I do use my real and full name. Politically, I'm very influential with a long standing record of getting bad public servants voted out and good ones voted in. That wouldn't happen with an anonymous pseudonym for a group name or email address. For me, they are all the same and people here in Utah know me. Google my name.

In our fine group, my license plate in the photograph of my Porsche Truck, is not obscured. Have a friend who can run it? It's registered to Ronald H Levine.

Ronald


----------



## Jollymon

Ronald , by over peppering your posts with links is earning you the "Dave" title . I Don't think your him . 
I understand your enthusiasm for your truck and fishing , Remember it's fishing , no rocket science involved 
I had a close friend that had one of those Porsche trucks and I had the opportunity to drive it .
It did well in the sand , just air down , My friend is gone now but he loved that truck .


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Thanks, Jollymon! I'm glad to be accepted as me.

Regarding me, many well meaning friends, seeing I'm single and knowing I would love to raise a large family, tell me this or some similar form of this:

"Ronald, you need to change ... the average lady ..."

To which I say: "Average lady -- there must be a huge number of average ladies, BUT I'm going to only marry the one special one for me and there only needs to be that one. IF, I change, or pretend to change, or live a lie, then it's not really me and though I know a lot of people do that, I also know that it is common that people leave trails of broken families when the pretense only lasts so long."

Besides, the special one for me is looking for the qualities I have. Here's an example: One lady described ne as "too intense" whatever that means. I'm sure she is right, so we aren't the ones for each other. But, somewhere, perhaps there is a lady not finding the special one for her because all the men she's met were not intense enough, whatever that means. Anyway, my conclusion is that I should be me.

Similarly, I gather you are saying fishing is for enjoyment and you associate rocket science with not enjoyment or work. 

Well, I am a rocket scientist. My specialty is electronic design and automation.

Aren't rocket scientists encouraged to enjoy fishing, too?

It would be combining hobbies. I love to fish and do it a lot with experience in a great many styles. I love to design and build things. Perhaps fly fishing and especially fly tying are most similar to my nature of attention to details and liking to make things. I have some my own unique designs for some flies, but others are even more dedicated to the intricate details than me.

The only thing different in this group is I have not yet had my first surf fishing vacation. Now I want to do that and figure I can learn from the surf fishermen here and find a guide, too.

Ronald


----------



## DaBig2na

Seriously Dude... I don't need the use of your water jet , I have access to one of those and a CNC machine any time I need them, or any other lathe, mill, power roller, welder etc..... I have a strong aptitude for layout, design, and fabrication. I sure don't need titanium surf spikes, I'd rather have fresh bait.

Secondly the person I was mentioning as a Surf Fishing guide reads this forum regularly ..... If he wants you to hire him he'll let you know...I think he'd rather cruise the beach in a Cayenne and check out the hotties in bikinis..... 

If I had the patience I'd do it for 200.00 per day plus expenses, casting lessons extra....... I do make exemptions for kids and women for which I have great patience for. You're neither 

Thirdly posting useless links will surely win you a "Dave title" and guarantee a Flame by me

4th, Although traffic of regulars has drastically decreased over the last few years, there is a wealth of information still with the folks who visit and post.

Lastly, You're hard-headed and way over-think things... You've already been given very much useful info, from fishing reel, rods, tires, and 4wd vehicles...instead you tend to give us a complete inventory of the stuff you have, with no application.... either follow the direction of folks who actually know exactly what they are talking about or be quiet because you ain't listening... IT AINT ROCKET SCIENCE!


----------



## Jollymon

Ronald...do you drink Beer ???


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Jollymon,

I did drink and most likely will drink again someday. I quit for not the usual reason. Bear River insurance rates are low and coverage is high and they have a reputation of no games on claims, but they only insure non-drinkers with excellent driving records. When I quit, I was mainly only drinking with a local singles club and many of them had house parties, so I made healthful drinks with fresh ingredients instead of the usual mixes with artificial coloring and flavor created by chemists because I wouldn't drink that and I liked to return favors and do my part by making very good drinks. Lately, I've been thinking of getting different insurance and drinking again because a friend got into wine making and that fits with preparedness as that is one of the ways man preserved the nutrition in the grapes which is very healthful. He gave me bottles of his wine and I'm saving them for a special occasion like when I get married unless the one I find prefers otherwise. I can take it or leave it. But, so far drinking hasn't been important enough to change insurance. Utah lawmakers went crazy with drinking while driving laws and it can easily cost tens of thousands of dollars for people who aren't a problem just for legal defense. It's a money grabbing scam and it's currently in the legislature to decrease to half the reading that they call intoxicated, so that is another reason for it not being important enough for me to drink. But, in the harsh times to come without rule of law, I'll drink again. I have all of the equipment and knowledge to make a still and brew beer, make wine and even the flammable varieties. It's also considered a great barter item for future times when the dollar proves worthless. Probably all of that is not what you were getting at. I'm guessing you were wondering if I'm fun-loving. I am. I'm always doing fun things, starting new hobbies and going on adventures!

Ronald


----------



## Jollymon

Simple no would have been enough .


----------



## SloppyTilapia

jollymon said:


> simple no would have been enough .


lmao.


----------



## Ronald H Levine

Well, that's my point. I am me.

Answer the questions ... This is a court of law ... you stand accused ...

No. I'm not playing that.

My answers, my posts are mine. Serve my purposes. To be known. Particularly since there are impressions of snobbish and elitist and other contrary information.

I used the opportunity to post a little about me for my benefit for the ones here who might appreciate who I really am, maybe fish together and maybe get that surf fishing guide to send me an email.

Ronald


----------



## mdsurffishing

Jollymon said:


> Ronald...do you drink Beer ???


I think the appropriate question is "Ronald, are you taking your meds"


----------



## 1BadF350

I know its winter but let it go guys geez.


----------



## hunter1

I hope Ronald don't think they are racing stock units like his in the desert. I remember a guy pull up in a truck with I think mud tires on his truck. I was airing down and he said he don't have to do that. Well when i was done he was stuck about a 100 yds from were he left me. It's like when I worked for G.M. .on the commercials they made it look like there cars and truck could go to the moon and back. People will believe any thing. Oh, is this a record for a post yet ?.opcorn:


----------



## Ronald H Levine

If I'm unwelcome here, I can accept that. I'll watch for an indication that I'm welcome here. I just didn't even imagine that this is a clique. Perhaps, it's something else driving this. I made enough comments that I'm known to support MY President Donald Trump. I know that there is a sharp division between half the voters of our Nation and the other half. I'm happy for you that you have comradery among yourselves. Best of fishing to everyone here. I see most here are on the East coast. The West coast is closer to me. Perhaps someone here will recommend a surf fishing group on the West coast.


----------



## Jollymon

No one said you weren't welcome , Just load up the truck and go fish then tell us about it , The whole truck thing has just gotten old and tired .
If you want a fishing guide reach out to Ryan at Hatteras Jacks in Rodanthe ,don't know if he's still doing it he'll konw who is .
Want to learn to cast , look at Tommy Farmers videos on youtube , then see him to refine your cast , you can find him on this board .


----------



## kurazy kracka

DaBig2na said:


> I know a guy but he ain't gonna be cheap! I'm not sure if he'd want to be seen in a Porsche Cayenne with big sand tires....
> Probaly looking at 200.00 a day plus all expenses... Casting lessons will be extra


$200 isn't too bad. A guide for 6 hours up at Montauk is 280-320. Having said that, if you want to catch stripers you should consider going there and hiring him, he's the best of the best but you won't be using your vehicle to drive the beaches or even any of your gear. Hell, you could just fly to NY and go out to MTK to meet him. He provides everything except your meal.

http://longislandsurffishing.com/index.htm


----------



## DaBig2na

Ronald H Levine said:


> If I'm unwelcome here, I can accept that. I'll watch for an indication that I'm welcome here. I just didn't even imagine that this is a clique. Perhaps, it's something else driving this. I made enough comments that I'm known to support MY President Donald Trump. I know that there is a sharp division between half the voters of our Nation and the other half. I'm happy for you that you have comradery among yourselves. Best of fishing to everyone here. I see most here are on the East coast. The West coast is closer to me. Perhaps someone here will recommend a surf fishing group on the West coast.



Hey Dumb Ass or (Sheldon) (pick one), it ain't about your politics, so if you really want to play the "race card" you're going to lose. This reminds me of the last days of "Dave" and his meltdown... I could really care less where you fish either.... Since Utah is closer to the west coast, you're closer and more in tune with the people there. You only have to cross Nevada and California and you'll be at the Pacific..

As far as Cliques, not here Bro!!!.... I've had great pleasure of meeting many who frequent this forum and fishing with them... Some others I look forward to meeting and there are a few I could care less about..We generally do not discuss politics and religion. If by chance that I do, it is with like minded individuals only. I'm not going to debate while catching a fish.... Fortunately No politics on this forum, since Dave's Meltdown either. Yipeee....!!!

So if you're looking a west coast board try Bloody Decks.


----------



## Catch This

I knew I should have stopped reading after the first couple of posts. Now I cant believe I let myself waste the time to read 3 plus previous pages


----------



## Guest

Catch This said:


> I knew I should have stopped reading after the first couple of posts. Now I cant believe I let myself waste the time to read 3 plus previous pages


i got sucked in too.


----------



## mdsurffishing

1BadF350 said:


> I know its winter but let it go guys geez.


I know, but it was fun passing the time. Just trying do do my part to make "fishing great again "


----------



## hunter1

It was like being in the Twilight zone. I wouldn't look at the forum for a week , Then I would go to P&S ,And then there it was again. I like people that ask for advise , and then tell you your wrong or try to sell you there mistake. :fishing:


----------



## dawgfsh

Don't let them get to you Ronald,it's all in good fun. They all want to see the guy in the Porche with the 15' surf rods throw 8nbait at the point.


----------



## wannabeangler

"..,press a button for 3 different modes.....raise vehicle..." That sounds cool, but your axles don't raise. Bigger tires will only raise axles. I saw a Porsche stuck in sand for hours 100' from asphalt. He was a NY'er claiming it was a technical glitch. I passed him on the way in, fished all day, and passed him on the way out. I offered to pull him out at the beginning of the day. He was an angry Yank with choice words, so I left him there. Good luck and remain polite. This will help.


----------



## Bosco

Quite a bit of kettle calling the pot black in some replies. Also boasting about what you can do and what toys and skills you have, that too has been heard before from a couple of others.
Go fishing, post a catch report and move on.


----------



## MSRIEF

PierRat4Life said:


> A Porsche with a trailer hitch seems blasphemous to me.


So does an electric BMW.


----------

